# Spsp 3/29



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

The word of the day is *SICK* . The fishing at spsp today was absolutley SICK. I finished my 24 hour duty this a.m and picked up 4 dozen bloodies at fishing island. (they were very nice) Got out to spsp at 10 am to see clouds and very windy. On top of that it was cold, very cold! I was the only one out there and set up at my usual spot. BigJeff showed up about an hour later and from that point on it was absolutely insane. Weather cleared up around 4 and was turning out to be a nice day. Dfishmon showed up around 4:30. It was only us 3 out there the whole time. I ended up with 23 fish that I counted. *13* of them were over 30"!:jawdrop: It is going to take me an hour to upload pics so please be patient they are coming!


----------



## BAYFISHER (Jul 6, 2001)

*BTDDT*

BEEN there done that! two weeks constant of what you dealt with 30+ mph winds and very cold....builds character.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Trust me I know! You see that little green guy in my signature block. He is a WARRIOR. They don't call us Team WARRIOR for nothing man.


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

*Oh my bad*

Me and you posted our reports at the same time;look at the thread Sany Point Crazyness.You can post our pictures there.


----------



## JettyPaul (Nov 28, 2003)

good job guys - seems like someone isnt impressed though ??


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

If you don't thats ok.


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Hey JP,*

Hummm, I wonder who that could be?  Good job guys, now lets see some pics. Man you should have gone out for a drink and chase chicks to celebrate.  Isn't it great when a plan comes together?.....Tightlines


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Hey FL, why don't ya twist my arm a lil more? LOL  

Sounds like a great day. Looking foward to th pics.


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Twist, twist, twist!*

Come on up *Dawg*, us so called *Yankies* will hook you up. ....Tightlines


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Ok here is the pics. Also in the gallery. All fish here and in gallery are over 30". My other notable catches are(or at least the ones I was able to keep track of):

3- 24 inch 5lber's
1- 22 incher
2- 20 incher's
2- 19 incher's
2- 16 incher's
1- 14 incher

Here are some of the biggest we caught.

Dfishmon and his 32 inch 12 1/2 lb striper 









BigJeff and his 37 inch 19 lb striper








Me and my 36 inch 19 lb striper








Me and my 37 inch 21 lb striper








Me and my 38 inch 21 lb striper My new P.B.








If you want to see more click here  for my photogallery.

So everyone knows I kept track of the fish and weight on a piece of paper I had on me specifically for that. My two biggest ones were caught around noon when the weather was still terrible. I want to thank BigJeff for helping me land most of my fish. And a thanks to Dfishmon for taking pics of our excellent fish we caught. 90% of fish caught by me were caught on the top hook and 100% on bloodworms. If you haven't gone out for these fish yet you need to go soon! TightLines!!!


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Man my arms are sore! I guess it is time for some icyhot


----------



## BAYFISHER (Jul 6, 2001)

*SHOULD BE*

MINE was for weeks...sooner or later the fish will outfish you as they did with me, then rest for the rest to come into the bay for another day.


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

hey bayfisher... why do you speak in riddles? 

Hey FF, nice fishes... sounds like you had a great time... save me a couple...


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

Nice fish!!! I am just dying not being able to fish. As far as being a warrior, FLF is as tough as they come. By the way love the pics, nice to see someone getting good with the camera, guess you're getting enough practice now huh .


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Nice work guys. Jason, glad to see you holding the fish with two hands. Holding them with one hand by the lip and letting them hang puts undue stress on their internal organs. Looks like they'll still be around headed both ways when the season opens. Man I can wait.

Catman.


----------



## inawe (May 24, 2003)

*All,s I got ta*

say is come on Thursday  [ nice fish , save me a few


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

*Too many fish to keep track of*

I caught so many fish that I lost count but I still rembered my biggest.There was so many fish caught that it wasn't even funny.I think I looked a little warned out in the photos but I didn't mind helping FL out and reeling in all those big boys


----------



## Blue Heron (Jun 12, 2003)

Way to go guys! Great report and great pics FLF! BigJeff what do you do, sleep in the SPSPparking lot? It seems like you've been living there lately. Looks like you guys "be jammin' mon, wit 
Dfishmon."

 Blue Heron


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*Nice going FLF and BigJeff823 and DFishmon*

Nice pic's and great report.

Question for all. What are you using to weight the fish? Are some scales better then others?


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

*SWEET Mother of Martha*

nice fishing. Hope they are still around for this weekend.
Did you use up all four dozen bloodworms?
I'm trying to decide how many to buy for the challenge. I have someone getting me three dozen, will that be enough?


----------



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

Sorry for coming late on the thread but NICE JOB I can't wait until the water warms a little more here and nice job on the pictures it gives me something to look forward to and it also confirms that I live in the wrong part of the country.


----------



## Wrong Way (May 29, 2003)

Sounds like another good outing for you FLF. You guys going to SPSP tournament this weekend are in for a real treat if this action remains steady.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

*Thanks All*

It was a great day for sure. Husky I used 3 and 1/2 dozen bloodies and I was being generous when I baited the hooks. I would say 3 or 4 dozen would get you through the whole day just by yourself. Yeah the tournament will be "rockin"! I say there is a real good chance that the winning fish will be over 38" maybe even 40". I just want to let people know that even though this is the good spring run, and almost everybody has a good chance on getting a nice striper, you still have to fish hard to get some serious results. I fished hard and it showed. I was catching a lot of fish at low tide because I was launching my bait way out there to deeper water. (I worked on my technique a little bit while I was out there.) Look at Hat80's last thread, sure everybody was catching a few nice fish at Matapeake but "dem guys in the corner" were slaying em. So all you fish crazies out there fish hard and you will see results very similar to the ones of recent. Good luck to all going out today! Tightlines!!


----------



## jackson (Jun 13, 2002)

WOW!!!


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

*are you guys using the standard bottom rig*

you guys using the double loop bottom fishing rig? Single hook?
Circle hooks? Please enlighten me. What size sinker? How far you casting?


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

Some people have been using fish finder rigs but most are using standard high low rigs. As far as sinkers go, enough to hold bottom, anywhere from 2-6 ounces. Most days 4-6 seems to be holding well. As far as casting, 50-75 yards should put you on fish.


----------



## JettyPaul (Nov 28, 2003)

*what in the*

he// is jeff doing in the Me and my 30 inch 10 lb striper pic - looks like he's running away from a shark he just seen - lol - wtg guys great report and pics - Fl i have designated you my personal fishing buddy that i ask dumb questions and make you nuts - you too blue


----------



## DFishMon (Jun 9, 2003)

Big Up P&S crew!!

I opened up my fishing season yesterday and caught the biggest rockfish ever!! Thanks to FLFishermen for letting me run 4.6 40 yd dash, LOL, to grab his pole while BiggJeff and FL were measuring and taking picutres of their 30+ in fish. BIG UPs TO both you guys and great meeting guys. Thanks again! Another Big Ups to HAT80.  Thanks Buddy! I've never seen so many Big Fish in my life. I even signed up for the longcaster tournament this morning. Hope to see more of you guys on Saturday. 

Peace!


----------



## DFishMon (Jun 9, 2003)

*One Eye Pic!*

FYI - I was sweating so much while trying to hold the fish that I couldn't keep my eyes open as you can see in the picture. 
LOL


----------



## Frankiethewheel (Sep 3, 2002)

*Great Catch*

Looks like you guys had a very good day by the pics. What is the name of where you fished? if ya don't mind, I'm still tryin' to figure this out.
Thanks,Frank


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*Name of Place*

is SPSP(Sandy Point State Park, MD) next to the Bay Bridge, Rt. 50.

Look at this link.

http://www.pierandsurf.com/onthewater/hotspots/md/sandypoint.shtml

Check out the section "Hot Spots" under the column heading "On The Water" in the shaded area to the left.


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

Hey Jetty Paul I was beaching a fish while Fl was holding up his 10lber.I looked real tired in the 37" 19lb picture between the runnin and fish fighting I was swetting big time.


----------



## JettyPaul (Nov 28, 2003)

just messin with ya bud - i cant wait for 4/17


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

I knew that  It was too fun being there;cant wait to go back


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

Yeah,I put alot of time into it Blue Heron but I can't camp out at SPSP.Matepeake afterwork on Saturday,Sunday at Sandy Point,and then the Sandy Point Crazyness on Monday.I fished the whole damn weekend into my day off;but it was worth it.


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

What a day;Hope you guys can see the picutes-Oldie but goodie


----------



## BlueHwy (Sep 1, 2009)

BigJeff823 said:


> What a day;Hope you guys can see the picutes-Oldie but goodie


 I can't see any pictures.


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

I cant see them TOO.:redface:


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Y'all realize this is a thread from 2004, right?


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

It was 2004 but this could be another day in the future(sp);I cant help but look at this real old report.


----------

